# [SOLVED] No chance of 1400x900 resolution?



## wheresmyres (Oct 27, 2009)

Literally out of the blue my resolution went from 1400x900 to being 1024x768. My monitor (w17e) is widescreen and supports 1400x900 @ 60hz. I have nVidia drivers installed for my GeForce 6150 card and I have tried to install the HP driver for the monitor. If I go to display I still see Microsoft Generic non-pnp monitor drivers installed. Shouldn't it say HP if they installed correctly? How do I obtain my correct resolution again?

When I try and force 1400x900 using nvidia's control center, it does show that resolution but the quality is totally off. Do I need to set refrash rates manually; shouldn't the monitor driver do that for me?


----------



## wheresmyres (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: No chance of 1400x900 resolution?*

worthless.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No chance of 1400x900 resolution?*

Hi your driver could not have installed if your still seeing generic you would need to try to install again


----------



## wheresmyres (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: No chance of 1400x900 resolution?*

I have, actually. I even downloaded the driver again from HP's site just to make sure. It installs without error, tells me it will complete the install upon rebooting the pc but it comes back to the same thing.

I guess what I don't really get is why the resolution suddenly changed on it's own. No errors and it didn't happen after a windows update, so I really don't know what to attribute it to.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: No chance of 1400x900 resolution?*

Hi at a guess and it is only that it may have been a update that caused the issue, that of course assumes you had updates install around that time,check your update history and see,if you have had a update you could try removing it,or restoring back to before it came in


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: No chance of 1400x900 resolution?*

Hello,

You can try changing the refresh rates manually highter than 60 hertz and see if this helps. Also, have you tried uninstalling your driver completely from Device Manager and re-install it again then update your driver? Hope this helps.


----------



## wheresmyres (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: No chance of 1400x900 resolution?*

*joeten* my updates have been shut off for a little over two months. 

*2xgrump* I used Device Manager to remove the driver and then install; no luck. How do I change refresh/sync rates manually?

Thanks for the help.

_I've never had my monitor settings detected automatically without the nvidia driver. Once the driver's been installed, the 1400x900 option always shows up. That option is no longer available and by forcing, I had to setup a custom res. I'm hoping if I can manually set the refresh/sync rates it will work._


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: No chance of 1400x900 resolution?*

In the Control Center panel => display
Unclick show only modes supported by video card to get all the resolutions and freq available, that the video card + monitor combination can possibly use.


----------



## wheresmyres (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: No chance of 1400x900 resolution?*

Oddly enough, I went in to change the rate in nvidia's control center and after using the custom res, it now shows "1440x900 (native)". Selecting that and bumping it to 75 has made all the difference.

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad that you got it all sorted out.
You're very welcome!


----------

